# FINALLY!!



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

i finally finished my parachute cord rifle sling. it should have been done a good 2 weeks ago but school got in the way. for my first im happy its still stiff but after carrying around the 8 lbs of coyote gun it will loosen up and so far its pretty comfortable not the greatest but i think after it loosens up it will become more cumfy.

only thing about it i dont like is that at the end i had no idea how to finish it off so i just did a few random raps of cord then tied them off with a knot its kind of ungodly but hey for a coyote sling it will work and im sure it will still get looks at the range.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great job bud! Looks really good and I like it.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

that looks really sharp, nice job!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That is actually a really good idea. You will always have some nylon cord with you in case of emergency. 8)


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks all!

i used it last night for the first time i just put it on my deer rifle but i went for a 4-6 mile ride on the wheeler and had the gun/sling over one shoulder and under the other crossed over my body. all i had on was a t-shirt and a light weight sweatshirt and the sling was pretty comfortable i then got onto a pretty technical trail for the wheeler and had to stand up and throw my weight to the one side and it still felt fine and didnt feel like it wanted to fall off. but if it becomes uncomfortable i can just buy some materials and sew on a little shoulder pad


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Very cool. I've started dabbling in paracord crafting myself. I figure it is a nice hobby to do during the winter months. Put the game on and go to work. I've only done key fobs and bracelets so far, but I want to do some slings and dog collars.

...and Al is right. Keeping some paracord on you is always a good idea, even if you don't craft anything cool out of it. I keep a short length of cord inside the grip of my AR.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks awesome, That is pretty sparkly Goob.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet job! I like the colors too, good camo colors.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

haha i got bored so i took the left over scraps from the sling and made an e-caller sling.



















and then i got thinking and it also matches my call lanyard i had a guy make for me!!



















all 3 are a slightly different braid but its a matched set!! :mrgreen:


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice! You are so talented.


----------

